# Annual Halloween Party tonight! Daylight Walkthru video



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello, thought i'd share our annual halloween party yard/house decorations with you guys!

This is year 2... with more to come






I will make another video at night with everything all lit up!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

oops.. video still processing (according to youtube, check back later)


----------

